# Can you use ice cube trays as molds?



## Madame

Since I'm just getting ready to start on this, I wondered if ice cube trays would work as molds? I'd like to make small soaps as samples, and that'd be the right size.


----------



## kesoaps

Are you making the melt and pour soaps? Then yes, they'd be ideal.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Aileen,
The plastic ice trays will work for CP soaps too.

Or try a Pringles can - or old oatmeal box - or plastic food storage container - or bottom of 2-liter soda bottle - or ....


----------



## Madame

Excellent! I think I'll try some this weekend. :-D


----------



## Hovey Hollow

I've used cute little silicone ice trays as molds before and they make great guest or sample sized soaps. I've got hearts and stars. I look for them around holidays and usually pick them up for cheap.


----------



## kesoaps

I prefer the silicone to ice cube trays for cp samples simply because it can be tricky getting your cp soap out of the trays. That's just my experience, and it varies so much from recipe to recipe that it's difficult to say if one person's will release easily or not.


----------



## Charleen

One of my first molds was a paper quart juice carton. No lining needed since the inside is lightly waxed and just peel away the carton. BTW- they hold a loofa sponge upright, too.


----------

